

Why Norwegian is the easiest language for English speakers to learn - tjr
http://mithridates.blogspot.com/2008/08/why-norwegian-is-easiest-language-for.html

======
michael_dorfman
I'm an American who has been living in Norway for 10 years, and I can say that
while the author is correct about many points, there are a lot of complicating
factors he ignores.

For example, Norwegian is tonal, and has a range of vowels that are quite
unlike anything in English. Further, every region has its own dialect-- even
native-born Norwegians have trouble understanding some of them. Finally,
Norwegian has two written forms, so there are two dictionaries and two sets of
grammar rules.

~~~
tjr
Thanks for the clarification.

